
The Churninator… the Tool We Built to Kill Churn Is Now Open Sourced - alandonohoe
https://medium.com/@ghostfacecoder/the-churninator-the-tool-we-built-to-kill-churn-is-now-open-sourced-you-may-not-want-your-e5155865dc4e
======
ajohnclark
Hahahaha

